#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How can i Copy PDF Table to Word Table?

## L_ter

Hi everyone,

Can i copy a PDF table into Word? 
I've tried saving the PDF as a text file but that doesn't work. It put's extra paragraph marks from within the table cells so it doesn't work to import it or to copy and paste the text and then text to table because all the extra paragraph marks mess up the text to table.then click properties. In the resulting dialog, you'll be able to choose a date format and specify the locale.

Please give your suggestions???

----------


## ExlGuru

Yes It is possible to copy pdf file to word.

http://www.wikihow.com/Copy-and-Past...nto-a-New-File

----------


## L_ter

Fantastic Thanks very much for this link XLG sorry for late reply but thanks that exactly what i want.

----------

